# Lüftersteuerung des Fractal Design Define R6



## Phaneroptera (29. Januar 2018)

*Lüftersteuerung des Fractal Design Define R6*

Hi.

Ich habe das im Titel genannte Case in der engeren Auswahl, jedoch verstehe ich auch nach Google-Suche und Blick auf die Hersteller-Seite nicht so ganz, wie die Lüftersteuerung dieses Gehäuses funktioniert. Da steht ja, dass diese ans MB angeschlossen wird (und nicht wie bei be quiet! etwa an einen SATA-Anschluss). Außerdem sehe ich auf den Bildern nirgends einen Knopf, ein Rad oder sonstwas.

Heißt das, man muss trotzdem alles irgendwie über das MB regeln? Denn genau das ist ja (zumindest für mich) das tolle an einer Lüftersteuerung - dass man eben ganz einfach mit einem Handgriff die angeschlossenen Lüfter regeln kann.

Zusatzfrage: Ist es bei einer zusätzlichen Lüftersteuerung wie z.B. einer Scythe Kaze Master schädlich, 2 baugleiche Lüfter per Y-Kabel an einen Kanal zu hängen?

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich nur etwas übersehen habe...

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung des Fractal Design Define R6*

http://vcdn.computec.de/ct/2017/12/76863_hd.mp4

Schau mal ab Minute sieben.

Der Strom kommt per SATA vom Netzteil, das Steuersignal kommt vom Mainboard.


----------



## Phaneroptera (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung des Fractal Design Define R6*

Vielen Dank, genau das was ich suchte. Schade um das Case, aber bei der Steuerung und allgemein der Rückseite, bei der einem das Kabelmanagement kaum erleichtert wird (wo viele Konkurrenten sich gerade immer mehr einfallen lassen), fällt das R6 für mich raus.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung des Fractal Design Define R6*

Dann schau dir doch das R5 mal an.Da ist die Lüftersteuerung vorne.Kabelmanagment finde ich eigl. ausreichend gelöst.Was für Vorstellungen hast du denn da genau?


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung des Fractal Design Define R6*

Ich weiß gerade nicht, was an dem Kabelmanagment schlecht sein soll.

Sehr viele Durchführungen durch den Tray, eine Netzteilabdeckung, rückseitig verbaute Laufwerke, optionale Befestigung für Laufwerke hinter dem Tray, fest verbundene Kabelhalter, viel Platz hinter dem Tray und unter der Netzteilabdeckung, also was das R6 bietet ist schon weit über dem Durchschnittsgehäuse auch angesichts des Preises, ich wüsste jetzt nicht all zu viele Gehäuse die da viel mehr bieten würden.

Ich, persönlich, mag die Lösung bei dem R6 lieber, als die Bedienung von Hand in Form eines Schalters oder Reglers.
Ich selbst hab noch das R4 und das fand ich schon recht ordentlich, aber die Define Reihe ist mit dem R5 und R6 noch um viele sinnvolle Details erweitert, verbessert und auch optisch gediegener geworden.


----------



## Phaneroptera (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung des Fractal Design Define R6*

Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Es ist keinesfalls *schlecht*, nur machen andere Gehäuse es einem ein wenig leichter, indem sie den vorhanden Platz für verschiedene Formen von Kabel-"Kanälen" und Ähnlichem verwenden. Das R5 habe ich hier rumstehen, aber habe dann inzwischen zuerst das Corsair Graphite 760T (da hatte ich neben der integrierten Steuerung halt noch einen Kaze Master laufen, das muss beim Dark Base nicht mehr sein) und dann das Dark Base 900 Pro in Betrieb genommen und bei beiden etwas herumgespielt. Im Endeffekt ist mir das Fractal R5 einfach zu klein und das kleine Fensterchen taugt mir nicht viel, ich habe gerne "alles im Blick". Nachdem ich keine Radiatoren oder so mehr nutze, sondern nur Luft sind allerdings die anderen zwei genannten Gehäuse wiederum "zu groß" - einfach zu viel freier Raum, das sieht nicht gut aus.

Also wäre die Suche wohl nach einem etwas größeren Mid-Tower (wenn möglich gut geeignet für Luftkühlung), einer direkten Lüftersteuerung für 4-8 Lüfter und einem aufgeräumter wirkenden Innenleben, was meist nur durch so ein ganzes PSU-Cover zu machen ist, was in einem Mid-Tower dann aber auch wieder Platz frisst...

Das Dark Base 700 wäre schick, jedoch ebenso wie mein 900 nicht gerade förderlich für die Lüfterchen. Und irgendwie komme ich mir bekloppt vor, den großen Bruder davon in die Tonne zu kloppen um dann dafür ordentlich was auf den Tisch zu legen.

Würde mir mal was einfallen, womit man den leeren Raum in einem solchen Case füllen könnte, würde ich da lieber dran arbeiten. Es ist halt bei den beiden Großen jeweils das vordere Drittel nahezu leer, was an sich schon blöd aussieht - und dann kommt noch dazu, dass man mit den Kabeln aufpassen muss, da die sonst alle sichtbar sind . Und eine komplett durchgehende Netzteilabdeckung wäre bei den Beiden nicht nur teuer und eine ganz schöne Arbeit (die ganze Länge mit Kabel-Ausschnitten und allem...), denn es würde auch Lüfter-Plätze einfach verbauen.

Das Fractal behalte ich vielleicht als Notlösung im Kopf, vor allem wenn diese wunderschöne weiße Edition mit schwarzer Tür hier erhältlich ist. Und die Halterungen der Seitenteile sind natürlich super, das Schrauben beim Dark Base geht mir auf die Nerven. Die Türen beim Corsair sind genial, leider ist das Material extrem anfällig für Kratzer. 

Eigentlich sollte ich was aus den Gehäusen die ich habe machen, anstatt ein neues zu kaufen. Aber leichter gesagt als getan.

Also kurz gesagt suche ich eigentlich ja eine Eier legende Wollmilchsau... deswegen: sollte hier kein Kaufberatungs-Thread werden, ich habe nur die eine Information gebraucht und diese sofort bekommen, also nochmal Dankeschön!


----------

